# Made a VICE check it out, may need some tips



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job!

Hutch


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

the worst part of the whole deal was all the grinding WITH A BENCH GRINDER.. i am not a machinist or a welder, so its far from perfect or withing spec:wink: but it will serve my purpose and then some.. i was unsure of other vices that i have seen using the stabilizer hole/threads for the mount but after doing it, i like it better than my dads apple limb pincher vice....ha
now if i can get it to be as solid as a rock i will be happy.. :teeth:


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

I would try beveled washers. They are wavy so they would add spring pressure while clamping down.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

this is what i was thinking 
never used one any thoughts?


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

ill try again


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

BUSHfire said:


> ill try again


PERFECT.

external lock washer.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks good. I will offer one piece of advice. Be careful that you do not damage or loosen the insert in the riser. Been there done that. Always hold the bow while you loosen the knob. I'd try that lock washer behind the knob. Not next to the stab. insert.


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks good, you should go ahead and screw it down to the coffee table.... If that won't put you in the dog house I don't know what will.... lol


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

mplane72 said:


> Looks good. I will offer one piece of advice. Be careful that you do not damage or loosen the insert in the riser. Been there done that. Always hold the bow while you loosen the knob. I'd try that lock washer behind the knob. Not next to the stab. insert.


yeah i put a lock nut next to the insert on the riser and all you have to do it tap it with some pliers and its solid, i need to keep the 2 links on the vise more solid..
thanks a lot for this tip though, its not something i will be using real offer just when i need it in a pinch, i will be careful when i mount any bow in it.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Struttinhoyt88 said:


> Looks good, you should go ahead and screw it down to the coffee table.... If that won't put you in the dog house I don't know what will.... lol


haa i would love to mount it there and then bolt down a homemade press,and fletching jig behind it, with a drawboard on the back side with some draws for storage underneath, haaaa i would never leave my livingroom...literally because i would also have to sleep on the couch ukey:
thanks


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I hear ya on that....


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

when i get some of the toothed lock washers i will let you know how it work....


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Vise

Otherwise looks good.


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

A lock washer might work *or* drill a hole through the stab and anchor a pivot arm that can swing from the center upright. Once the stab is inserted you can swing the arm up under or beside the stab and slide through a cotter pin of sorts and she'd be solid.

Nice little fab you have there though.

If that makes any sense at all.:leet:


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^ sorry i am not sure i fully understand you, as stated in the first posted i have lock washers in it right now, and they do not hold it well enough, thats why i am going to try the toothed lock washer, if that doesnt work i will just use bolts and a wrench to tighten and it will be very solid. i really dont want to change to whole design, it folds up and stores really well, and i dont want to look at another drill press or bench grinder for a while..haa
thanks


----------



## racer102 (Jul 16, 2006)

Use internal lock washers and shorten your arm way to much leverage. Weld a nut to one of the arm or cut a bolt head off and welded to one of the arms so you have a stud. You also have to many pivitoing points that can loosen up. Your round bar with the 2 lock downs it's hard to make them tight enough to hold something round unless you use pointed set screws them they dig in and cause probems by marring the metal. Take it from someone that has gone thru all the trial and error. It looks good and just keep tinkering it will get better and good enough for what your after.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

looks sweet


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks... I set up 2 bows with it so far and I love it, you can go from square horizontally for rest setup and nocking point or whatever, to vertically square to tie in a peep or whatever.. I even use it to wax the strings.handy! love it..


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I was just looking for one like this!


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

looks good


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

BlacktailBryan said:


> I was just looking for one like this!


a few tips to help some guys out, it will save a lot of time and messing around. if, on the mounting plate where it bolts to the table or whatever, dont worry about making the vise swivel or rotate there, weld it solid, you can get your vertical level (right and left with string vertical) from leaving your locking nut a little loose on your stab hole, then when you get it where you need it just give it a "little" snug and wala your solid, also i pretty much threw out the plastic knobed quick fasteners and use a standard hex head bolt and keep my ratchet wrench handy, I like to have the vise solid, anyways if anyone has any questions let me know, build yourself one they are very nice to have.
thanks


----------



## Hephaestus (Feb 4, 2010)

Bushfire,

Great Idea!
Do you actually have to take it apart at one of the first pivot point to mount it on?
If you had the threaded rod adapter by itself mounted on the rise, and had a tube to slip it into and tighten like you do on the base it would be much easier to load and unload.
I'm imagining it sort of welded backwards from whats top to bottom.

As to the strengths of the pivots you have them well addressed by the use of those washers I think.

Overall a Great design concept and something I have to make next
Thanks for sharing with us your projects.

- Heph


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

Heph... thanks for the nice words!!!! and your idea is very very good!!! yes i do have to mount the threaded piece of round stainless to my riser with the lock nut, and its not to hard but you have to fight a little bit to then mount it to the to metal (blue) pivot arms, mainly because i have to insert the 2 washers now and fight to align them, if it wasn't for those washers it would be cake.. but your idea is very good, instead of mounting the vertical adjustment (right and left) hollow pipe to the base move it to the upper pivot point and once you mount the main rod on your bow, just slide it in and secure it down, and it would be easier to adjust at that point.... at this point i am not going to change mine..lol, but if someone else decides to build one i would do it like this for sure... best suggestion yet.. 
thanks to you all


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

get a piece of rubber (inner tube or something) and make some rubber washers to go between your two pieces of flat stock and the round arms, it should give you enough friction to help or cure the problem. just a thought, and looks great, good job.........:thumbs_up


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...instead of those plastic head screws, buy enough bolts to replace them, the same thread size as the plastic ones, and get a friend to weld a short length of 3/8" mild steel rod to the top of each hex head. cut to prefered length. That way you can get a better grip to apply more tension to the screw to stop the rod from moving on it's own.

Here's one I made, based on the Apple bow vise, but heaps stronger (made from 1/2" mild steel rod, instead of 3/8")


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

turkeybuster said:


> get a piece of rubber (inner tube or something) and make some rubber washers to go between your two pieces of flat stock and the round arms, it should give you enough friction to help or cure the problem. just a thought, and looks great, good job.........:thumbs_up


Thanks for the good suggestion, but I tried this already it didn't work, it made it to squashy to tune the bow...


----------



## mconroy (Nov 22, 2011)

Use set screws, they are cupped on the end and are designed to hold against round stock. you might want to weld a handle on the if the head is square or buy the type that uses an allen wrench.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice vice, nice price!


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks gents, I use this vice ALLLLLLLLLL the time, and yes the best part about it was the price :shade:


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

rubber washers might help you a lot between the flat pieces and the rods.


----------



## Bowman87 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice vice man I would've never thought to use the stableizer hole to thread a rod into this is my vice I made at work last week haven't got to paint it yet an still have a littlel tweaking to do


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^ nice!


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

mconroy said:


> Use set screws, they are cupped on the end and are designed to hold against round stock. you might want to weld a handle on the if the head is square or buy the type that uses an allen wrench.


drill the center of knobs bolts out with a bit that is smaller than bolt but drill only a dimple it will give th set screw effect


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------



## Bowman87 (Dec 15, 2012)

Im gonna try drilling mine like apamambax said I just about have to use pliers to tighten it enough to hold my bow


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

i hadnt thought about it till someone mentioned the set screws being that way...i redrilled my apple knobs this morn and it makes it easier to snug up


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------

